# 以前能显示中文字符，现在突然发现显示不出来了

## mathabstrction

我是在计算机上做了一些操作以后发现中文字符显示不出来了。

检查/etc/locale.gen, 被改动过，我又把改回来了。再重新locale-gen。

startx还是无法显示中文。

GENTOO.

我怀疑可能与之前的emerge有关。

我记得基本上是以下操作：

emerge --deselect fcitx

emerge --depclean

emerge --update --newuse --deep world

其中我记得有autounmask-write，dispatch-conf。

如果我的推论是正确的，那么怎么更改恢复过来呢？

我的桌面是xorg-server+lxde-meta。

----------

